# Iron Man 2 Envisions the Future of Computing Interfaces



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Iron Man 2 Envisions the Future of Computing Interfaces.

*Think the science in the movie is bad? The real science is in the interaction.*

-- Tom


----------



## zergpc208 (Jan 15, 2006)

sorry what do you mean? I have not seen Iron man 2 but will like to soon.

Are you trying to say there is some software in the movie that they will like to use?


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi zergpc208,

See the movie, then imagine yourself making the same gestures and voice commands with your computer in the future.

-- Tom


----------

